
A Job Guiding Web Surfers to Your Company’s Site - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/11/jobs/11starts.html
======
tialys
Sorry, but I think search tools will evolve far faster than SEO will explode.
Google changes all the time, and I can only assume they're working to make
search less dependent on SEO and more focused on the content, and only the
content. I could be off base, but that prediction about a $9 BILLION dollar
industry for SEO seems like total bull.

~~~
peter123
I agree to a certain extent. SEO represents the failings of the Google index
algorithm. But I don't think Google will ever get it perfect and there is
always room where SEO (black or white-hat) can take advantage.

